# Oil pan replacement!!



## czenkus15 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys new to the GTO world and ran into an issue. I need to replace the oil pan on my 05 m6 goat. I found one on Jegs that says it's for the 04-06 GTO, but it is my understanding the LS1 pan doesn't have the oil pressure relief valve that the LS2 pan has. Will it work? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## brock60 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep 04-06 pans are all the same


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

